# Too early to prune?



## Macintyre22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Losing room in my tent quickly, would pruning the large fan leaves be too damaging to the plants at this point of veg?


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 11, 2019)

They could get quite a bit more crowded before you start having problems. 
Let em grow at this point. 
How big is your space?


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 11, 2019)

You have way more space between them than this.


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> They could get quite a bit more crowded before you start having problems.
> Let em grow at this point.
> How big is your space?


48x24x60. I have 5 in early veg (planted Oct 31) and one larger one I've kept in veg (planted Sept 17)


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 11, 2019)

Ha!
those are definitely ready to be chopped IF you wanted to. Once your plant has grown about 4-5 nodes she can be topped, fimmed, pruned whatever. I would do some serious training on those girls if your having space issues.. take a look at mine 

You see the two on the left are smaller than the one on the right but they are actually about 20 days older!


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 11, 2019)

Thats a good amount of space. 
They dont look crowded to me at all.
The big one may make things interesting when you flip to 12/12. Maybe a topping to let the others catch up would help


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Good call, I might just do that now lol. Thanks a lot man, I appreciate the help!


----------



## m99smith (Dec 11, 2019)

Macintyre22 said:


> 48x24x60. I have 5 in early veg (planted Oct 31) and one larger one I've kept in veg (planted Sept 17)


Do you top your plants at all because if your just letting them grow like that big one and flowering like that your losing a massive yeild those bottom ones won't be as big, dense, and mature as the top ones. Pluse no you don't need to prune them you have a lot of room I grow the sea of green way so my buckets at literally touching I top the plants a couple times to get like 8 main colas then LST them to fill the width of the bucket and I prune the outer fan leaves more so they arnt touching the others much I also like to keep them small like 3 ft at the end of flowering. And you can see in the pic I had a tiny bit of a ph issue but bought some ph up and it's been doing good these girls are super skunk and are 3rd day into flower. And sorry for the paragraph


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 11, 2019)

I topped the big guy on 3 of the lower nodes a week ago, all have bounced back. Didn't do any early topping on it. All my little guys are getting topped though, I've already topped one 4 times and I appreciate the paragraph, thanks for the input !


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 11, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Do you top your plants at all because if your just letting them grow like that big one and flowering like that your losing a massive yeild those bottom ones won't be as big, dense, and mature as the top ones. Pluse no you don't need to prune them you have a lot of room I grow the sea of green way so my buckets at literally touching I top the plants a couple times to get like 8 main colas then LST them to fill the width of the bucket and I prune the outer fan leaves more so they arnt touching the others much I also like to keep them small like 3 ft at the end of flowering. And you can see in the pic I had a tiny bit of a ph issue but bought some ph up and it's been doing good these girls are super skunk and are 3rd day into flower. And sorry for the paragraph View attachment 4435380


Next grow im putting my seedlings into large pots so I can top and LST nice and early to get a nice shape. This is only my 3rd grow with this setup , all have produced great weed, now I just have to master LST and HST


----------



## gr865 (Dec 11, 2019)

I rarely remove anything before day 21 of veg, and that is totally dependent on veg growth.
Give the plant time to develop a good root system and you should be fine.


----------



## Therrion (Dec 12, 2019)

I think it's also strain dependent. I have GTH #1 clones that are out of control. I remove 90% of her leaves before flower and 2 weeks later she looks like I never touched her. I have to defoliate that strain through the whole grow or my scrog bed becomes a tangled mess. The reward is really high yields.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 12, 2019)

Therrion said:


> I think it's also strain dependent. I have GTH #1 clones that are out of control. I remove 90% of her leaves before flower and 2 weeks later she looks like I never touched her. I have to defoliate that strain through the whole grow or my scrog bed becomes a tangled mess. The reward is really high yields.


One week prior to flipping, heavy trim.


One week later, day of flip to 12/12.


What she look like after harvest.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 12, 2019)

gr865 said:


> One week prior to flipping, heavy trim.
> View attachment 4435741
> 
> One week later, day of flip to 12/12.
> ...


How much did she yield and damn I would be to scared to prune that much but I'll have to try it with one of my plants


----------



## Therrion (Dec 12, 2019)

m99smith said:


> How much did she yield and damn I would be to scared to prune that much but I'll have to try it with one of my plants


I use co2 and a sealed room that keeps an optimal environment. I wouldn't recommend heaving pruning if it was less than. Heavy pruning can exacerbate preexisting issues. I don't know gr865's environment. I'd like to see what they have to say.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 12, 2019)

Therrion said:


> I use co2 and a sealed room that keeps an optimal environment. I wouldn't recommend heaving pruning if it was less than. Heavy pruning can exacerbate preexisting issues. I don't know gr865's environment. I'd like to see what they have to say.


Yeah I would be scared it would stress my plants out to much and make them herm or if you feed them too much those are your only leaves keeping it alive and if they start to get nute burn, or a defecancy that plant would die so quick


----------



## m99smith (Dec 12, 2019)

Macintyre22 said:


> I topped the big guy on 3 of the lower nodes a week ago, all have bounced back. Didn't do any early topping on it. All my little guys are getting topped though, I've already topped one 4 times and I appreciate the paragraph, thanks for the input !


Honestly with the big one I would chop it into 2 sections and clone it cuz that plant is looking soon weak. To be honest all your plants look weak what light are you growing under and what wattage and i mean actual power draw cuz if your says like 1000w or some shit its not 1000w they say 1000w cuz it has like 100 10w diods so it makes the product sound a bit better but u have to look at actual power draw like what it takes from the wall and those side branches on all of them are tiny as shit and will never get a decent size I honestly wouldn't use that light for flowering if you are going too because expect your yield to be like 0.3 grams/watt get some like 250-400 watts of cob leds or use hps or anything that's stronger then that light


----------



## gr865 (Dec 12, 2019)

m99smith said:


> How much did she yield and damn I would be to scared to prune that much but I'll have to try it with one of my plants


This one plant was 19.5 zips. I was worried when I pruned it as it was the heaviest I had ever pruned. I prune my vertical grow fairly heavy.



Therrion said:


> I use co2 and a sealed room that keeps an optimal environment. I wouldn't recommend heaving pruning if it was less than. Heavy pruning can exacerbate preexisting issues. I don't know gr865's environment. I'd like to see what they have to say.


I do not have a sealed room and do not use CO2. I really have no control over the humidity, but has not been a problem, I do have control over the temp in the room. I am in a 4x4x6.75, I pull my air from a 2nd room with it's own A/C.
I have always done the pre-flower prune, the 21 and 42 days prunings and removing any fans that block bud sites.
I average 24 to 26 zips smokable buds per grow in both my vertical and horizontal grows. 
I don't get into debate over defoliation anymore as I have proven to myself that it works for me. If it doesn't work for others, I am unsure why because it works for me.


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 15, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Honestly with the big one I would chop it into 2 sections and clone it cuz that plant is looking soon weak. To be honest all your plants look weak what light are you growing under and what wattage and i mean actual power draw cuz if your says like 1000w or some shit its not 1000w they say 1000w cuz it has like 100 10w diods so it makes the product sound a bit better but u have to look at actual power draw like what it takes from the wall and those side branches on all of them are tiny as shit and will never get a decent size I honestly wouldn't use that light for flowering if you are going too because expect your yield to be like 0.3 grams/watt get some like 250-400 watts of cob leds or use hps or anything that's stronger then that light


That picture was taken the same day I pruned the larger fan leaves off the big guy, I've noticed a lot of growth in the nodes since. What do you mean cut it in half, like lollipop it? Thanks for the feedback man, I'm still very new to growing, any help/tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## m99smith (Dec 15, 2019)

Macintyre22 said:


> That picture was taken the same day I pruned the larger fan leaves off the big guy, I've noticed a lot of growth in the nodes since. What do you mean cut it in half, like lollipop it? Thanks for the feedback man, I'm still very new to growing, any help/tips are greatly appreciated!


Yeah chop the big plant in half close to where 2 side branches come out and they will get as big as the top one you will get a better yield and a clone from it


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 15, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Yeah chop the big plant in half close to where 2 side branches come out and they will get as big as the top one you will get a better yield and a clone from it


Just ordered another light, would it be damaging to my plants if I installed it? Or should I wait for my next grow?


----------



## m99smith (Dec 15, 2019)

Macintyre22 said:


> Just ordered another light, would it be damaging to my plants if I installed it? Or should I wait for my next grow?


It won't damage them at all


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 15, 2019)

m99smith said:


> It won't damage them at all


I'll have 2 of these in a 24x48x60, I hope that is a sufficient amount of light


----------



## m99smith (Dec 15, 2019)

Macintyre22 said:


> I'll have 2 of these in a 24x48x60, I hope that is a sufficient amount of light


How much were they i would cancel order if i were you and how much actual power draw are they


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 15, 2019)

m99smith said:


> How much were they i would cancel order if i were you and how much actual power draw are they


65 bucks, runs around 110-130 watts per unit. Not sure if that's specific to dual power or not though


----------



## m99smith (Dec 15, 2019)

Macintyre22 said:


> 65 bucks, it runs around 110-150 watts each. Not sure if that's specific to dual power or not though.


Well you get what you pay for you won't get the biggest yield your plants I have 4 1000w (250w actual power draw each) phlizon Cree cobs it was 200$ each but they are great lights and have a 2 year warranty


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 15, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Well you get what you pay for you won't get the biggest yield your plants I have 4 1000w (250w actual power draw each) phlizon Cree cobs it was 200$ each but they are great lights and have a 2 year warranty


Maybe after I recover from Christmas lol, for now this is what I'm rockin. Good call on the lighting though, I really appreciate the help! I'll let you know how everything turns out


----------



## Macintyre22 (Dec 15, 2019)

m99smith said:


> Well you get what you pay for you won't get the biggest yield your plants I have 4 1000w (250w actual power draw each) phlizon Cree cobs it was 200$ each but they are great lights and have a 2 year warranty


How big is your grow tent?


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 15, 2019)

Macintyre22 said:


> 65 bucks, runs around 110-130 watts per unit. Not sure if that's specific to dual power or not though


You’re going to want at least 400w of blurple led for that 2x4 imo.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 15, 2019)

Macintyre22 said:


> How big is your grow tent?


I don't use a grow tent I feel it's a waste of money for such a small amount of space like 200$ for a 3x3ft tent lol
I use a bedroom it is 10x10ft and 7 ft tall I only use 10x3ft


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 16, 2019)

m99smith said:


> I don't use I grow tent I feel it's a waste of money for such a small amount of space like 200$ for a 3x3ft tent lol
> I use a bedroom it is 10x10ft and 7 ft tall I only use 10x3ft


how to do you have your lights set up?
Tents aren’t always necessary but theyre definitely not a waste because the reflective walls increase par efficiency.
You’re going to lose some light if you don’t have any walls up or something.


----------



## m99smith (Dec 16, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> You’re going to want at least 400w of blurple led for that 2x4 imo.


And yeah the blurples arnt that good I have 2 215w ones I use for seedlings


----------



## m99smith (Dec 16, 2019)

GanjaGreg. said:


> how to do you have your lights set up?
> Tents aren’t always necessary but theyre definitely not a waste because the reflective walls increase par efficiency.
> You’re going to lose some light if you don’t have any walls up or something.


I have them set up 2 on each side like this
= =
-----
= =
The - are the plants and I have the lights set up at 45 degrees with them about 24 inches during veg and 18 during flower


----------



## Sdh777 (Dec 16, 2019)

You’ve still got plenty of room before you need to prune, but I start topping my plants at 4 weeks from seed or once they have 6 nodes. I just topped some this week. I’ll post a few picks. I pack my tents full & scrog to maximize space.


----------

